# jamaica to honduras



## racarter

I am planning on visiting my wifes family in jamaica in around dec/jan and thought of going over to honduras.Any advice or sugestions?


----------



## Leocat66

Yes, you might check out the new post on Noonsite concerning the east coast of Honduras and the recent piracy there. They have issued a warning to avoid the area.


----------



## Capt.aaron

It's a nice down wind run of a few day's. I'd clear in Guanaja, anchor off Grahams Key, then go around and anchor off Bo Bo's beach and visit the water fall. sail over to french harbour on Roatan and go around and anchor of West End Village. Sail down and visit Utlilla and then on to Rio Dulce Guatemala from there.


----------

